# Fletching opinion



## OCD (Jan 19, 2008)

Flex Fletch 187 shield cut. Just tried them, after reading a thread started by Brown Hornet, here on AT. Very impressed.


----------



## tbirdrunner (Mar 27, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 2fingers (Feb 2, 2006)

+1 :smile:



sickwithit said:


> Flex Fletch 187 shield cut. Just tried them, after reading a thread started by Brown Hornet, here on AT. Very impressed.


----------



## akoostick (Feb 17, 2008)

*Fusions*

I'd check out the new Fusions. These things are awesome and they are by far the easiest I've ever fletched with.:smile:


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Another vote for Flex Fletch. 3-60's?? either you have a really long draw length, or you're planning to shoot these out of a cannon....


----------



## tbirdrunner (Mar 27, 2008)

31.5 draw length long enough for ya. lol


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Now I understand the logs...


----------



## badgerpro (Aug 12, 2005)

*Dito*

Flex Fletch 187 shield cut.

BP


----------



## deholley1 (Dec 17, 2008)

*vanes*

another vote flex fletch 187 sheild cut, there great outdoors


----------



## YRhinefield (Feb 22, 2006)

Fletch Flex 1.87


----------

